# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Մոնոպոլիաներ և Գների աճ

## otar

Ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չի որ ՀՀ-ում "հիասքանչ է մրցակցային դաշտը այն առումով որ համակենտրոնացման աստիճանը շատ մեծ է, շատ "տնտեսվարող սուբեկտների"  :LOL:  :  

Ի՞նչ է անում մրցակցութան պաշտպանության հանձնախհողովը: Թվում է թե հանձնաժողովը վերահսկում է գները բայց չեք կարցում որ շատ ՈւՇ է վերահսկում: ու Արհասարակ ինչու՞ չեն զրկում մոնոպոլ իշխանությունից: Ձեթը 2 ամսում 470-ից դառձավ  1000 դրամ!!!
մի խոսքով - թեմա` Մոնոպոլիաները ՀՀ-ում ու դրանց ազդեցությունը գների վրա:

----------


## Սամվել

Մոնոպոիստները բնականաբար ոչ մի դրական ազդեցություն չեն կարող ունենալ...

Ու դրա դեմ պետությունը /ցանկության դեպքում  :Smile: / Պետք է պայքարի մանր ձեռնարկություններին հովհանարելով, հարկերը կրճատելով... սիկ մեծերին հակառակը...

Տնտեսագիտության մեջ ընդունված բան է... բայց ուրա՜...

Մեր մոտ ճիշտ հակառակն է... եթե մանր ձեռնարկատերը թայֆի անդամ չի ուրենմ նրա համար այնպիսի ֆանտաստիկ բարդություններ են ստեղծում որ էտ խեղճը կործանվումա  :Sad: ...

Մոնոպոլիստներն էլ բնականաբար գերշահույթ են ունենում... տխուրա բայց փաստ  :Sad:

----------


## otar

Սամվել> հնարաոր է՞ դրա դեմ ինչ-որ կերպ պայքարել ... մի գուցե կարելի է իրավական փոփոխություններ մտցնել... հարկային համակարգում... և այլն .. իսկ ինչ է ասում մրցակցության պաշտպանության հանձնաժողովը... ասում է " ես աշխատում եմ.. հենա շաքարի գները բարձրացան ես էլ իջացրեցի գները   ... ախր գների կայունությունը ԿԲ-ի խնդիրն ա.. ուրիշ բան որ իրանք դա չեն անում  :Hands Up:  ... բան չունեմ ասելու.. շատ լավ ա որ հանձնաժողովը այդ խնդիրները լուծում է .. բայց նախ շատ ուշ է լուծում.. հետո էլ պետք է մեկ այլ խնդիր լուծել... պետք է պարբերաբար բացահայտել .. (եթե իհարկե իրենք չգիտեն, ինչում ես խիստ կասկածում եմ  :LOL: ) մոնոպոլ դիրք ունեցող տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտներին և նրանց զրկել տնտեսական իշխանությունից... փաստորեն գների աճի նկատմամբ ոչ թե պետք է կիրառվի "առկայության դեպքում ԴԱՆԴԱՂ-ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ-ԱՌԱՆՑ ՇՏԱՊԵԼՈւ, որ մեր մոնոպոլիստ ախպերը շահույտ ստանա իջեցնել "արհեստական գների բարձրացումը"" այլ պետք է ԿԱՍԵՑՆԵԼ այն ... այսինքն ԹՈւՅԼ չտալ որ ինչ-որ տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտներ ունենան այնքան իշխանություն, որ կարողանան կատարել գների բարձրացում! ... բոլորս էլ էս հասկանում ենք... ու որտեղ է պետք փնտրել խնդրի պռոբլեմը հանձնաժողովի անդամների մե՞ջ, կառավարության մե՞ջ, թե նրանում որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետուտյունը գտնում ե Անցումային փուլում  :LOL:  18 տարի ա անցումային փուլում ենք.. ոնց որ отмазка լինի

----------

